# Harald Vogel AutoCAD 14 + CD



## Maki (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

hab mir das oben genannte Buch von Herrn Vogel ersteigert, leider findet der Verkäufer die CD nicht und hat mir das Buch ohne CD geschickt.

Ich bräuchte aber unbedingt die Zeichnungsdateien von der CD kann die mir bitte einer schicken?



Gruß


----------



## NetPerformance (7. November 2003)

Huhu.. 

Einfach mal Verlag anrufen und um eine ersatz CD bitten.
Ich hatte schon 2x das Problem und habe beidemale eine CD zugeschickt bekommen.

Gruß
Aaron


----------

